# pressed the 70kg dumbells for shoulders tonight :)



## dazzla

just saying cos im happy! 3 and a bit reps. woohoo


----------



## MattGriff

Standing or the cheating seated way? Well done either way.


----------



## lukeee

thats some weight, nice one!


----------



## sawyer1

dazzla said:


> just saying cos im happy! 3 and a bit reps. woohoo


standing... verry good man!

seated.... your my hero!


----------



## hardgain

Nice one mate, managed 8 with 60's myself last week so was going to give the 65s a blast soon


----------



## Marshan

Fair play...thats brilliant man!


----------



## Unintended

Wow! I can only just about manage that for my Barbell Press. Insane stuff!


----------



## BBaddict

good stuff!


----------



## miggs

Thats nothing! I done the 10kg with my eyes closed!! U don't hear me bragging!!


----------



## dazzla

sawyer1 said:


> standing... verry good man!
> 
> seated.... your my hero!


they were seated, pretty hard on the lower back tbh!

hardgain, if youre getting 8 on the 60's give the 65's a go. i went from doing 12 on the 55's and thought **** it im having the biggest dumbells out tonight haha


----------



## imabigguy

**** thats impressive saw a vid of derek poundsone doing the 185lb/84kg dbs on seated he got 3 reps and he got 2nd at wsm a few years back u got a youtube channel mate?

gets so hard to kick them up by yourself seems to be the hardest part.


----------



## C.Hill

Wow! That's some serious weight! Well done mate.


----------



## Thunderstruck

How the heck do you even get the weights up to start!! Id hate to be spotting that!


----------



## Milky

How much do you weigh mate?

I aam up tp 50's so very impressed.


----------



## HodgesoN

i arnold press the 70s for 10 reps lol


----------



## Thunderstruck

i bet this turns out he means 70kg in total


----------



## Big_Idiot

Wow thats some strength.

Get some vids!


----------



## VanillaFace

Holy sh1t that's like lifting me and more on one arm! Waow! Saw a guy in my gym doing 50s and I thought that was loads!!


----------



## Milky

I know of one lad who can do 70's and he is a fu*king unit.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Who am i to judge really, but from your profile pic its now actually pretty hard to believe it lol.

But like i said...who am i? If it's legit then fcuking brilliant.

Unless you're getting kg confused with lbs...... :whistling:


----------



## bottleneck25

bloody hell i thought i was doing well by getting 30s up lol


----------



## Quinn92

Impressive! I've got the shoulders of a little girl, absolutely hate it


----------



## Rick89

decent wieght mate nice work


----------



## eezy1

knew it wouldnt be long before people started callin bullsh*t on this :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25

i would like to see proof tho


----------



## Thunderstruck

Big_Idiot said:


> Who am i to judge really, but from your profile pic its now actually pretty hard to believe it lol.
> 
> But like i said...who am i? If it's legit then fcuking brilliant.
> 
> Unless you're getting kg confused with lbs...... :whistling:


agree, just seen pic and theres no way in blue hell you did 70kg db press. you sure you havent got your figures mixed up?


----------



## eezy1

Quinn92 said:


> Impressive! I've got the shoulders of a little girl, absolutely hate it


his shoulders dont look much bigger than urs quinn. must be raw strength


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> knew it wouldnt be long before people started callin bullsh*t on this :lol:


Its a fair weight to shift mate, interested if the strong men on here can do this TBH.


----------



## Natty.Solider

Absolute brute force. I remember how buzzing I was when I first pressed 40's. Now I can do 40's on my own no spotter, 45kg's are my max with spotter but determined to be at 50kg by christmas. Still 20kg off 70kg though. I definately want to see a video, I dont think ive ever seen anyone push out more than 52.5kg in real life.


----------



## Speedway

HodgesoN said:


> i arnold press the 70s for 10 reps lol


Vids or bs pal, I may have missed a bit of sarcasm here but just in case I am going to call you out, no way arnold press 70's, from your avi your a big lad but get some vids up to prove that.


----------



## Lifter2012

Well in lad 70kg would snap my shoulders up


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Well done! There's a pair of 70's in the gym I go to but they don't get troubled too much.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Well at least hes 'Dazzled' us either way :lol:


----------



## Natty.Solider

Just been on OP's profile. Im calling it... sorry pal.


----------



## Quinn92

eezy1 said:


> his shoulders dont look much bigger than urs quinn. must be raw strength


That pictures a bit old now, I've put on a fair bit since then, just seen his picture. Would say I'm probably bigger, but nowhere near that sort of weight, don't think I'd ever be able to shoulder press 70kg Dbs


----------



## zak007

dazzla said:


> just saying cos im happy! 3 and a bit reps. woohoo














HodgesoN said:


> i arnold press the 70s for 10 reps lol


----------



## Fullhouse

Do you mean 70kg total or like this video?


----------



## Big_Idiot

Edit: for being a big idiot


----------



## mikemull

Just seen his picture and I want vids or I can't see it being true, sorry but gotta call it!


----------



## hardgain

Well after the comments here I'm chuffed with my reps with 60s lol although I get these passed up I usually get the 50s up on my own.

Never recorded myself pressing the 60s but was thinking of giving 65s a go for a couple of reps in the next couple of weeks I'll try an record that.

Would like to see a vid from the op not because calling bull, just we only have 65k dumbells at our place so would love to see it


----------



## Dave 0511

Big_Idiot said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/98133-never-really-deadlifted-before-managed-180-kilos-today.html
> 
> He also did 180kg DL on his first ever Deadlift. :whistling:
> 
> Just natural strength. You must be at least on a 300kg deadlift now OP?


180kg for a first deadlift is far from unheard of? actually pretty easy to some people


----------



## Big_Idiot

Dave 0511 said:


> 180kg for a first deadlift is far from unheard of? actually pretty easy to some people


You know what, you're right. Even i did 180kg very early after starting DL's.

What was i thinking!


----------



## imabigguy

Dave 0511 said:


> 180kg for a first deadlift is far from unheard of? actually pretty easy to some people


Depends whether he meant it was his first time in a gym and he randomly just picked up 180kg which would be unheard of but if he had been training legs/upper back hard for a while then i agree 180kg would seem do-able, and how many people in your gym do you see deadlifting 4 plates? in mine it is not many.


----------



## viewtothegym

One time in band camp! i tricep kick backed the 80kg dumbells. :tongue:


----------



## Dave 0511

loads.

4 plate deadlifts are nothing special at all mate.

and yes it is/has/will be done first time by quite a few people.


----------



## mikemull

*Lies*


----------



## justin case

thats 308lbs in a shoulder press for reps.....a lot of people would love to have that on a personal best in the bench press after years of training.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Dave 0511 said:


> loads.
> 
> 4 plate deadlifts are nothing special at all mate.
> 
> and yes it is/has/will be done first time by quite a few people.


The more i think about it - i reckon most average gym rats could pull 180kg (not with good form mind.)


----------



## viewtothegym

I see plenty of gym rats deadlifting 180kg! whilst there mate is "allegedly" benching 180kg :no:


----------



## MattGriff

Milky said:


> Its a fair weight to shift mate, interested if the strong men on here can do this TBH.


I can with the Db resting on my shoulder to start with, only for 2 though - never saw the pick of the OP, but if many a guy in my gym is owt to go by starting at the top and coming down an inch before screaming and pressing is common place.


----------



## anabolik

You can't make claims like this without a vid to back it up...where's the vid?


----------



## Cluk89

anabolik said:


> You can't make claims like this without a vid to back it up...where's the vid?


Ill second that!


----------



## Big_Idiot

LOL he's currently working on his video editing now - he'll be back with 'proof' soon.


----------



## bowen86

i want a video with the OP db shoulder pressing 70kg in each arm, with UKM written on his forehead or its lies and the OP's name is changed to No70kgs by a mod.


----------



## Fullhouse

Maybe he used these


----------



## HodgesoN

Speedway said:


> Vids or bs pal, I may have missed a bit of sarcasm here but just in case I am going to call you out, no way arnold press 70's, from your avi your a big lad but get some vids up to prove that.


It was a joke mate lol


----------



## hardcoregeneral

MattGriff said:


> Standing or the cheating seated way? Well done either way.


Can I ask why seated press is cheating? I always use this method and thought I was doing alright?


----------



## Milky

MattGriff said:


> I can with the Db resting on my shoulder to start with, only for 2 though - never saw the pick of the OP, but if many a guy in my gym is owt to go by starting at the top and coming down an inch before screaming and pressing is common place.


I hate to call bulls*t on it but l cant see many on here ( myself included ) being able to do this.


----------



## luther1

MattGriff said:


> I can with the Db resting on my shoulder to start with, only for 2 though - never saw the pick of the OP, but if many a guy in my gym is owt to go by starting at the top and coming down an inch before screaming and pressing is common place.


I train at rob framptons and he can standing press a 100 kg dumbbell,terry burrows trains there once a month and a few other strongmen too and they press what matt said for fun,so,very possible by the op


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I train at rob framptons and he can standing press a 100 kg dumbbell,terry burrows trains there once a month and a few other strongmen too and they press what matt said for fun,so,very possible by the op


The OP looks nothing like T H tho mate.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> The OP looks nothing like T H tho mate.


 I agree,rob frampton is 25st though


----------



## hardgain

Milky said:


> The OP looks nothing like T H tho mate.


I never saw the pic..

I attempted the 65s Thursday night but will be honest I didn't vid as didn't think I'd have it in me. Had both passed to resting on my shoulder and pressed for 4 but only 2 without spot, an now my left shoulder feels f**ked


----------



## hardgain

I'm weighing in at 18 stone btw although high bf would like to hear the OP's stats


----------



## Guest

Depends what angle the bech is at.

There's a few lads at mine that do the 50s our biggest dumbells but the bench is two notches back from vertical, so some chest involved.

I've always done seated dbs with a vertical bench, prefer standing behind the neck Military presses myself although after taking Matts advice I've mixed it up a little and starting to do normal Mil presses.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

I was well impressed until I saw the comments - feel a little naive now :blush:

I've had 50's up for reps for a while but always with a good spot after the 4 or 5 rep.

Saw a guy come in and do 60 kgs and get em up on his own for 5 reps but this geeza is MASSIVE.


----------



## biglbs

I find dumbells aggravate old injuries now,but used to use 65k for 4/5 reps.Still use 120k b/bell unsupported seated for 4/5.Op not i think!


----------



## justin case

it's not very polite to doubt someones word, but there are so many frauds and outright liars on forums nowadays, you cant really believe most people without some sort of evidence to back their claim....sad but that's the way it is now...plenty of 6ft 3ins ex sas boasters about who are really 5ft 3ins broom pushers.....the Internet has empowered the dreamers and the attention seeker......I'm not talking about the OP, for all i know he might be speaking the truth.


----------



## jamster85

im gonna go back to the lil boys forum i think! we shoulder press 30kg dumbells ther and we r happy with that hahah! u must hav frickin massive shoulders n arms! id struggle to lift a 70kg dumbell with 1 arm lol hav some reps!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

cant even push press 70kg barbell:rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> cant even push press 70kg barbell:rolleye:


You're not a great benchmark though are you?


----------



## Natty.Solider

justin case said:


> plenty of 6ft 3ins


But..... Im 6ft 3", its not an extra small bucket by my legs I swear :crying:


----------



## biglbs

justin case said:


> it's not very polite to doubt someones word, but there are so many frauds and outright liars on forums nowadays, you cant really believe most people without some sort of evidence to back their claim....sad but that's the way it is now...plenty of 6ft 3ins ex sas boasters about who are really 5ft 3ins broom pushers.....the Internet has empowered the dreamers and the attention seeker......I'm not talking about the OP, for all i know he might be speaking the truth.


Mind that fence,it is wobbling:whistling: :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Natty.Solider said:


> But..... Im 6ft 3", its not an extra small bucket by my legs I swear :crying:


Short a55,i am 6'5":lol:


----------



## justin case

biglbs said:


> Mind that fence,it is wobbling:whistling: :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Short a55,i am 6'5":lol:


I'll come off the fence when I've made a 1000 posts.....lol


----------



## biglbs

justin case said:


> I'll come off the fence when I've made a 1000 posts.....lol


I can see you are having trouble posting,,,,,,,, in the quote:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You're not a great benchmark though are you?


lol, no im what u might call a tryer :lol: although im also probably one of the few that are not 'flexible' with the truth


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> lol, no im what u might call a tryer :lol: although im also probably one of the few that are not 'flexible' with the truth


Flexible or economic?lol


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Flexible or economic?lol


either/or lol


----------



## MattGriff

hardcoregeneral said:


> Can I ask why seated press is cheating? I always use this method and thought I was doing alright?


It does depend on the method in fairness, if the seat is backless this is far more difficult.

However most who claim massive DB overhead press use a back support, arch their back and shift their **** so far forward it may as well be called and incline press.

Simply put, if you can't do it standing without the bench you cannot actually do it and are using the seat as a mechanical brace.


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> It does depend on the method in fairness, if the seat is backless this is far more difficult.
> 
> However most who claim massive DB overhead press use a back support, arch their back and shift their **** so far forward it may as well be called and incline press.
> 
> Simply put, if you can't do it standing without the bench you cannot actually do it and are using the seat as a mechanical brace.


Got to say it Matts hit the nail the head here.


----------



## dazzla

chirst calm down boys! jesus. what is wrong with people. theres a few people on here that seem genuine, yet a few that bring up like 2-3 year old posts and make comments on an avi that has been there since i joined should look at themselves. 6 pages of bull **** callers and pencil necks wondering how i can lift it and i need a video to prove it. i dont need to prove anything to anyone on here. if you dont wanna make chit chat dont post on my threads. if your THAT bothered come and watch me do it and record it yourselves and have a nice little **** over the video when you get home


----------



## Tassotti

dazzla said:


> chirst calm down boys! jesus. what is wrong with people. theres a few people on here that seem genuine, yet a few that bring up like 2-3 year old posts and make comments on an avi that has been there since i joined should look at themselves. 6 pages of bull **** callers and pencil necks wondering how i can lift it and i need a video to prove it. i dont need to prove anything to anyone on here. if you dont wanna make chit chat dont post on my threads. if your THAT bothered come and watch me do it and record it yourselves and have a nice little **** over the video when you get home


Where do you train. I'll film it (not for wnak material though)


----------



## Sku11fk

cant really blame people for wanting to see an inpressive feat of power on a bodybuilding forum.


----------



## zak007

dazzla said:


> chirst calm down boys! jesus. what is wrong with people. theres a few people on here that seem genuine, yet a few that bring up like 2-3 year old posts and make comments on an avi that has been there since i joined should look at themselves. 6 pages of bull **** callers and pencil necks wondering how i can lift it and i need a video to prove it. i dont need to prove anything to anyone on here. if you dont wanna make chit chat dont post on my threads. if your THAT bothered come and watch me do it and record it yourselves and have a nice little **** over the video when you get home


because so many people talk sh1t and your probably another **** talker thats getting added to the uk-m bull****ters

70kg is impressive and most people would like to see that


----------



## HAWKUS

theres a couple lads at my gym who press the 70s and think theyre way cool...only problem is,is that they only go down bout 2 inches then press back up,that is not pressing the 70s,total clowns.

this is what i like about deadlifts,true show of strength,simply just lift the bar off the floor and stand up.


----------



## ConstantCut

And theres me thinking im huge doing 15 a side :/

Good work mate!


----------



## Huntingground

Any vids yet?


----------



## dazzla

Rq355 said:


> because so many people talk sh1t and your probably another **** talker thats getting added to the uk-m bull****ters
> 
> 70kg is impressive and most people would like to see that


didnt know there was a bull****ters group mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i see no vids?

so i will put up my 65kg press and taunt you....TAUNT I SAY!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

dazzla said:


> chirst calm down boys! jesus. what is wrong with people. theres a few people on here that seem genuine, yet a few that bring up like 2-3 year old posts and make comments on an avi that has been there since i joined should look at themselves. 6 pages of bull **** callers and pencil necks wondering how i can lift it and i need a video to prove it. i dont need to prove anything to anyone on here. if you dont wanna make chit chat dont post on my threads. if your THAT bothered come and watch me do it and record it yourselves and have a nice little **** over the video when you get home


In all fairness you posted a feat of strength boasting of it looking for praise yet people want to see evidence of it .

So post a vid or everyone will think your full of sh1t .

@incrediblebulk nice incline triceps pressing matey


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fck off you tart, they were started at the bottom and off my shoulders.

Incline? it was set at 90 degrees!

its ok bubba.... you're still the biggest baddest man on UKM....


----------



## Chelsea

dazzla said:


> chirst calm down boys! jesus. what is wrong with people. theres a few people on here that seem genuine, yet a few that bring up like 2-3 year old posts and make comments on an avi that has been there since i joined should look at themselves. 6 pages of bull **** callers and pencil necks wondering how i can lift it and i need a video to prove it. i dont need to prove anything to anyone on here. if you dont wanna make chit chat dont post on my threads. if your THAT bothered come and watch me do it and record it yourselves and have a nice little **** over the video when you get home


What an absolute joke of a response. If you feel like you dont have to prove anything to anyone then why create the thread in the first place?

Anyone that creates a thread saying "i lifted xkg for x amount of reps" needs to back it up with a video otherwise its just hearsay. Dont see this as a personal attack but its very easy for people to lie on the internet and tbf we have seen a fair bit of it on here - much like any forum i should think.

At the end of the day if you did lift it adn do what you did then fair play and congratulations but with the access we have to technology these days, its not exactly hard to get a video up now is it so with that in mind......lift it again and video it, if you dont have someone to video it, prop the video up, check the angle and get it done like that.

Personally i wont believe it until ive seen it which i think you will find is perfectly reasonable because 70kg dumbells being shoulder pressed is not something you see every day.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Incredible Bulk said:


> fck off you tart, they were started at the bottom and off my shoulders.
> 
> Incline? it was set at 90 degrees!
> 
> its ok bubba.... you're still the biggest baddest man on UKM....


 

Just started a thread on diet if you wouldn't mind casting your expert eye over it


----------



## MRSTRONG

BTW bubba ? Lol that dream tan vapours gone to your head soft fcuker lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ewen said:


> Just started a thread on diet if you wouldn't mind casting your expert eye over it


eating as per blood type? dude, i know my OCD runs deep but not that deep lol.

Big weight goes up, put heavy weight down... eat chicken, weigh out carbs... do cardio....ug ug lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Incredible Bulk said:


> eating as per blood type? dude, i know my OCD runs deep but not that deep lol.
> 
> Big weight goes up, put heavy weight down... eat chicken, weigh out carbs... do cardio....ug ug lol


Haha it could be seen as fine tuning a machine .

Are all your dvds in a-z order lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ewen said:


> Haha it could be seen as fine tuning a machine .
> 
> Are all your dvds in a-z order lol


if it 'aint broke...why fix it 

Hmmmm, more by genre than title.

Action, horror, fantasy (not porn!), cartoon etc


----------



## MRSTRONG

Incredible Bulk said:


> if it 'aint broke...why fix it
> 
> Hmmmm, more by genre than title.
> 
> Action, horror, fantasy (not porn!), cartoon etc


My porn goes from A-C ...anal -bisexual (fem) -cnut 

On the subject of shoulder pressing have a look on YouTube at Eddie hall shoulder pressing the 60s for 20 reps , beast


----------



## loganchristophe

Incredible Bulk said:


> i see no vids?
> 
> so i will put up my 65kg press and taunt you....TAUNT I SAY!!!


Now that's more than I can dumbell bench press man !

Awesome weights !

My respect


----------



## The Big Dog




----------



## Tassotti

I just squatted 390Kg

See how easy it is to lie ...... it was actually 410


----------



## TommyFire

I use double decker busses to use as db's for shoulder press............. You should hear the prople inside them scream!!


----------



## Sharpiedj

I got called BS for saying i can leg press over 500KG, I have a video on my phone which proves it was full reps but i don't see why i should have to prove myself just for being happy about a PB


----------



## Tassotti

Sharpiedj said:


> I got called BS for saying i can leg press over 500KG, I have a video on my phone which proves it was full reps but i don't see why i should have to prove myself just for being happy about a PB


vid or novid


----------



## zack amin

i stared in a porno, blacks on blondes ep 4 2m 43s i knock on the door and ask if anyone rung for a handy man


----------



## Sharpiedj

Tassotti said:


> vid or novid


Something you will never see


----------



## Tassotti

Sharpiedj said:


> Something you will never see


 :confused1:

You should be proud of your achievements and want to share them with people who will be impressed.

If you don't, of course people are gonna think you are blagging.

OR

Get all moody like a petulant child and "Not showing it to anyone. Waaa, waaaa, waaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpiedj said:


> I got called BS for saying i can leg press over 500KG, I have a video on my phone which proves it was full reps but i don't see why i should have to prove myself just for being happy about a PB


Why take the video if you're not going to show it to anyone? Pointless!

*If you did it, vid it, post it.*


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Why take the video if you're not going to show it to anyone? Pointless!
> 
> *If you did it, vid it, post it.*


I agree.I don't get it,why have the attitude of 'I've nothing to prove' after posting about your accomplishments?Either do it and don't bang on about it or bang on about it and back it up.


----------



## Chelsea

GolfDelta said:


> I agree.I don't get it,why have the attitude of *'I've nothing to prove' *after posting about your accomplishments?Either do it and don't bang on about it or bang on about it and back it up.


Completely agree mate.

Usually people with this attitude are the ones that feel they have something to prove.... then it turns out to be complete bull-sh*t! Hopefully this isnt the case but 9 times out of 10 it is.

Sad really.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sharpiedj said:


> I got called BS for saying i can leg press over 500KG, I have a video on my phone which proves it was full reps but i don't see why i should have to prove myself just for being happy about a PB


in all fairness mate an over 500kg leg press is like curling 10kg .

Not worthy of bragging rights and a waste of YouTube server memory


----------



## ausbuilt

MattGriff said:


> I can with the Db resting on my shoulder to start with, only for 2 though - never saw the pick of the OP, but if many a guy in my gym is owt to go by starting at the top and coming down an inch before screaming and pressing is common place.


absaf*ckingloutely!!!

It really depends on what you term a shoulder press. If by shoulder press you mean, start with the dumbell touching your shoulders and pressing up as one rep... the OP is loads stronger than me and Milky (both of us old farts on the 50's- me for 4-6reps at that weight, seated).

70s are truly heavy weights for DB presses if your elbow is at 45 degrees below horizontal as the beginning/bottom of the movement. To many call the "bottom" of the movement when their upper arm/elbow is parallel to the floor.... this is really the midpoint, and not even the hardest part of the movement...

I seriously doubt the OP has done 70s for even 3 reps... unless they where as Matt said, 1" reps..


----------



## Sharpiedj

Tassotti said:


> :confused1:
> 
> You should be proud of your achievements and want to share them with people who will be impressed.
> 
> If you don't, of course people are gonna think you are blagging.
> 
> OR
> 
> Get all moody like a petulant child and "Not showing it to anyone. Waaa, waaaa, waaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


I have shown it to people......

- - - Updated - - -



Chelsea said:


> Why take the video if you're not going to show it to anyone? Pointless!
> 
> *If you did it, vid it, post it.*


I have shown the video to people.....


----------



## ausbuilt

Incredible Bulk said:


> i see no vids?
> 
> so i will put up my 65kg press and taunt you....TAUNT I SAY!!!


well done for being honest enough to put the video up. However, as I've previously posted- your elbows are parallel to the floor- this is half a dumbell press- the hardest part of the movement is when the elbows are at 45degrees below horizontal (usually the dumbells are touching your delts). You never really got into the "hole."

physiologically, the deltoid reaches maximum contraction when the elbow is parallel to the floor (ie at 90deg to the body- the "bottom" of your movement). What this means is you've kept continuous tension on your delt, but you've used triceps and traps to the get weight up.



ewen said:


> In all fairness you posted a feat of strength boasting of it looking for praise yet people want to see evidence of it .
> 
> So post a vid or everyone will think your full of sh1t .
> 
> @incrediblebulk nice incline triceps pressing matey


100% right on the "triceps press"


----------



## Sharpiedj

Chelsea said:


> Completely agree mate.
> 
> Usually people with this attitude are the ones that feel they have something to prove.... then it turns out to be complete bull-sh*t! Hopefully this isnt the case but 9 times out of 10 it is.
> 
> Sad really.


This is why i refuse to put it up, i was happy with my PB i achieved something if people want to be narrow minded then f*ck them


----------



## Sharpiedj

Infact i will upload it tonight, you can all slate away and/or give me advise.

All is appreciated.


----------



## BatemanLondon

sounds like

*No70kgdumbellsforshoulderslastnight *


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OK... who wants to see ewen and ausbuilt press 65kg db's?



I will await vids...


----------



## MRSTRONG

ausbuilt said:


> well done for being honest enough to put the video up. However, as I've previously posted- your elbows are parallel to the floor- this is half a dumbell press- the hardest part of the movement is when the elbows are at 45degrees below horizontal (usually the dumbells are touching your delts). You never really got into the "hole."
> 
> physiologically, the deltoid reaches maximum contraction when the elbow is parallel to the floor (ie at 90deg to the body- the "bottom" of your movement). What this means is you've kept continuous tension on your delt, but you've used triceps and traps to the get weight up.
> 
> 100% right on the "triceps press"


If I was bodybuilding I would only do the bottom half of the movement to Target Delts as much as possible .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Incredible Bulk said:


> OK... who wants to see ewen and ausbuilt press 65kg db's?
> 
> 
> 
> I will await vids...


I've pressed a 90kg with 2inch handle I don't have a vid and its a strongman technique .

How long have you been training ? Serious question .


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpiedj said:
 

> This is why i refuse to put it up, i was happy with my PB i achieved something if people want to be narrow minded then f*ck them


I think you will find that noone is being narrow minded they are just asking for proof. If i started a thread saying that i benched 200kg i would expect people to do the same to me - ask to see the proof which is perfectly acceptable so do a little growing up and see the bigger picture here.



Sharpiedj said:


> Infact i will upload it tonight, you can all slate away and/or give me advise.
> 
> All is appreciated.


Good choice - people arent going to deliberately slate you, if there is something wrong with the form then they will give you constructive criticism.

Bare in mind if you fail to post the vid even more people will cal bullsh*t mate.

The internet leaves far too much room for dilution/exaggeration of the truth, once you grasp this fact then you will see that other peoples comments are more than justified.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ewen said:


> I've pressed a 90kg with 2inch handle I don't have a vid and its a strongman technique .
> 
> How long have you been training ? Serious question .


no vids...didnt happen 

This is UKM law... if you do have a vid, better be text book or its not a true lift...

Death by eyebrow bashing!! lol

On and off since i was 13


----------



## Sharpiedj




----------



## MRSTRONG

Incredible Bulk said:


> no vids...didnt happen
> 
> This is UKM law... if you do have a vid, better be text book or its not a true lift...
> 
> Death by eyebrow bashing!! lol
> 
> On and off since i was 13


Haha I only have half eyebrows already lol

My dumbbell tech was a massive push press due to the nature of it and I never brag without video evidence as it is the law lol

Your what 34 at mo ?

I've been training 3.5 years there about with 8 months out due to a slipped disc so I'm doing alright


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sharpiedj said:


>


Nice hair do buddy .

My only advice is to never leg press again if you are able to squat


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ewen said:


> Haha I only have half eyebrows already lol
> 
> My dumbbell tech was a massive push press due to the nature of it and I never brag without video evidence as it is the law lol
> 
> Your what 34 at mo ?
> 
> I've been training 3.5 years there about with 8 months out due to a slipped disc so I'm doing alright


cheeky git 

I'm 30...

ouch, sorry to read about the slipped disc, is it herniated at all?


----------



## Chelsea

Sharpiedj said:


>


There we go mate, well done. Thats all it takes.

I may even rep you for it you cheeky cnut.


----------



## Sharpiedj

ewen said:


> Nice hair do buddy .
> 
> My only advice is to never leg press again if you are able to squat


Dont know if your being sarcastic or not about the hair haha, I will stick to squatting ta.


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> Haha I only have half eyebrows already lol
> 
> My dumbbell tech was a massive push press due to the nature of it and I never brag without video evidence as it is the law lol
> 
> Your what 34 at mo ?
> 
> I've been training 3.5 years there about with 8 months out due to a slipped disc so I'm doing alright


Ewen,

What is your squat, bench and DL mate? Just curious. I have been training for 2 years, 9 months and SQ 230K, BP 150K and DL 270K. I want to powerlift next year if poss.


----------



## Sharpiedj

Huntingground said:


> Ewen,
> 
> What is your squat, bench and DL mate? Just curious. I have been training for 2 years, 9 months and SQ 230K, BP 150K and DL 270K. I want to powerlift next year if poss.


Some impressive weight there mate keep it up


----------



## ausbuilt

Incredible Bulk said:


> i see no vids?
> 
> so i will put up my 65kg press and taunt you....TAUNT I SAY!!!





Incredible Bulk said:


> OK... who wants to see ewen and ausbuilt press 65kg db's?
> 
> 
> 
> I will await vids...


I don't know if I will ever be able to press 65s!! my poor 42yo shoulder joints cringe at the thought even on loads of AAS and GH! LOL

At any rate, its why I"m yet to be able to go over 50- cant keep the form right- but then again, I'm training for BB not weight lifting so the goal is full reps, not getting the weight up..


----------



## MRSTRONG

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheeky git
> 
> I'm 30...
> 
> ouch, sorry to read about the slipped disc, is it herniated at all?


30 Haha :blink: serious :lol:

Never had an mri done so don't know the extent though it was diagnosed by a doc and two chiros, I did it squatting although squats have helped strengthen the area .

30 lol


----------



## Huntingground

BTW, I'm 38 and 120KG


----------



## Dave 0511

Sharpiedj said:


> a video on my phone which proves it was full reps


it wasn't even half a rep mate never mind full reps but fair play for posting it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> Ewen,
> 
> What is your squat, bench and DL mate? Just curious. I have been training for 2 years, 9 months and SQ 230K, BP 150K and DL 270K. I want to powerlift next year if poss.


I don't bench but I squat 225 dl 250 and ohp 125 .

Imo my lifts are sh1t I did weigh just over 11 stone when I started training so I've had two battles one in the gym the other in the kitchen , finally though everything is going up .

Your lifts are good give a meet a try .

I did bench 150 last year though my Delts and tris are stronger so I may bench more now Idk .


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ausbuilt said:


> I don't know if I will ever be able to press 65s!! my poor 42yo shoulder joints cringe at the thought even on loads of AAS and GH! LOL
> 
> At any rate, its why I"m yet to be able to go over 50- cant keep the form right- but then again, I'm training for BB not weight lifting so the goal is full reps, not getting the weight up..


ah that sucks, shoulders like cement mixers?

I'm training for bodybuilding too and my goal is muscle... sometimes over thinking the whole 'perfect rep' is not the be and end all.

My shoulders are one of the best bodyparts, not bad for a tricep repper


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ewen said:


> 30 Haha :blink: serious :lol:
> 
> Never had an mri done so don't know the extent though it was diagnosed by a doc and two chiros, I did it squatting although squats have helped strengthen the area .
> 
> 30 lol


You think i look older? ahhh fair dinkum lol... square wheels on my pushbike 

My mum had a back pinned and the trouble is, the pinning progressively has to work upwards as you push the issue up the spine


----------



## Sharpiedj

Dave 0511 said:


> it wasn't even half a rep mate never mind full reps but fair play for posting it


My knees was touching my chest every rep fell.


----------



## Huntingground

ewen said:


> I don't bench but I squat 225 dl 250 and ohp 125 .
> 
> Imo my lifts are sh1t I did weigh just over 11 stone when I started training so I've had two battles one in the gym the other in the kitchen , finally though everything is going up .
> 
> Your lifts are good give a meet a try .
> 
> I did bench 150 last year though my Delts and tris are stronger so I may bench more now Idk .


Thanks mate, your OHP is much better than mine though, I always struggle with delts. Also I know you train for SM so totally different training to my PL type training.

I am going to Genesis gym on 6th October to watch my first PL meet. I'd also like to come along to your next meet and have a look if you don't mind the support.

BTW, I was 17st when I started so was a fat fck but was probably a good base to start from actually. Well done on growing from 11st in such a short time though


----------



## MRSTRONG

Incredible Bulk said:


> You think i look older? ahhh fair dinkum lol... square wheels on my pushbike
> 
> My mum had a back pinned and the trouble is, the pinning progressively has to work upwards as you push the issue up the spine


Not good mate the spine is a gash design really .


----------



## Dave 0511

Sharpiedj said:


> My knees was touching my chest every rep fell.


ive just watched it twice through again, your knees dont touch your chest once and neither does the teardrop area of your quadricep, sorry buddy but it's half reps at the very best

I'm not being argumentative it's just how I see it, don't really see how you could think differently it's obvious from your vid


----------



## MRSTRONG

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, your OHP is much better than mine though, I always struggle with delts. Also I know you train for SM so totally different training to my PL type training.
> 
> I am going to Genesis gym on 6th October to watch my first PL meet. I'd also like to come along to your next meet and have a look if you don't mind the support.
> 
> BTW, I was 17st when I started so was a fat fck but was probably a good base to start from actually. Well done on growing from 11st in such a short time though


Cheers mate I'm only 7kg behind you in bw .

Yeah get your ass over mate have a chat with Matt griff he's not bad at power lifting although he's only got a few British records lol only the guy knows his stuff .


----------



## Sharpiedj

Dave 0511 said:


> ive just watched it twice through again, your knees dont touch your chest once and neither does the teardrop area of your quadricep, sorry buddy but it's half reps at the very best
> 
> I'm not being argumentative it's just how I see it, don't really see how you could think differently it's obvious from your vid


I couldn't have gone any deeper.... tell you what il get another video this week just for you.

Whats your leg press?


----------



## Dave 0511

I don't leg press


----------



## Sharpiedj

Dave 0511 said:


> I don't leg press


Just watched the video again you can quiet clearly see my legs pressing against my belly/chest. I know for a fact i went as deep as i physically could as i was purposely making sure i went for a 'full rep'.


----------



## Dave 0511

Ok well rather than argue it out we'll have to agree to disagree

I cannot imagine in what world that would constitute a full rep, but then again I don't leg press so you're the expert!

I can say this, you will get far more benefit by either;

a) squatting heavy

B) doing "Dave" reps on the leg press.... i.e. proper ones!


----------



## Sharpiedj

Dave 0511 said:


> Ok well rather than argue it out we'll have to agree to disagree
> 
> I cannot imagine in what world that would constitute a full rep, but then again I don't leg press so you're the expert!
> 
> I can say this, you will get far more benefit by either;
> 
> a) squatting heavy
> 
> B) doing "Dave" reps on the leg press.... i.e. proper ones!


I dont remember me once saying i am an expert, now your just being a c*ck

I rarely leg press anyway, stick to squats & extensions

Next time i leg press i will get a video from a different angle making sure its 'full reps', hopefully you will approve.


----------



## Dave 0511

I was joking mate I can see you're not an expert!


----------



## Sharpiedj

Dave 0511 said:


> I was joking mate I can see you're not an expert!












Are they all half reps ?


----------



## exvigourbeast

Sharpiedj said:


> I couldn't have gone any deeper...


Serious point mate and in no way an attempt to wind you up , but take a step back and view that video objectively from the p.o.v of a stranger. Watch the legs only and the range of motion and draw a conclusion on the efficacy of that exercise and its value as an indicator of leg strength

Im not saying your doing it right or wrong, its apparent that you can't really go too much lower without disposing of your rib cage and thats largely due to the narrow foot spacing, and hey, Im no leg press expert. On the few occassions Ive done them I let my legs go out to either side of my body but that did f**k all good for my lower back.

Im just saying that from that video we can conclude that the leg press is w**k I guess


----------



## Sharpiedj

exvigourbeast said:


> Serious point mate and in no way an attempt to wind you up , but take a step back and view that video objectively from the p.o.v of a stranger. Watch the legs only and the range of motion and draw a conclusion on the efficacy of that exercise and its value as an indicator of leg strength
> 
> Im not saying your doing it right or wrong, its apparent that you can't really go too much lower without disposing of your rib cage and thats largely due to the narrow foot spacing, and hey, Im no leg press expert. On the few occassions Ive done them I let my legs go out to either side of my body but that did f**k all good for my lower back.
> 
> Im just saying that from that video we can conclude that the leg press is w**k I guess


That's much better I will try a wider stance see how i get on, i know the angle of the leg press machine is sh*t puts strain on my back.

Ta


----------



## Dave 0511

Sharpiedj said:


> Are they all half reps ?


not a single rep was done that day

I'm honestly not trying to wind you up and I'm glad you took my cheeky last post in good humour mate

agree to disagree but I would consider squats for increased leg development and a true strength indicator

put it this way, your rib cage is never gonna stop you squatting ass to grass!


----------



## Sharpiedj

Dave 0511 said:


> not a single rep was done that day
> 
> I'm honestly not trying to wind you up and I'm glad you took my cheeky last post in good humour mate
> 
> agree to disagree but I would consider squats for increased leg development and a true strength indicator
> 
> put it this way, your rib cage is never gonna stop you squatting ass to grass!


Fair play, just wanted to see what you class as a rep. As exvigourbeast suggested above, if i try a wider stance. If i am being honest that is not the best leg press machine around the angle is horrid.

I rarely use that machine anyway, i normally use the cable leg press machine 1 leg a time.


----------



## Dave 0511

theoretically, if I were ever to attempt a leg press, I would lower the weight under control until my quads are tight against my chest, with a much shallower angle between the knees and hamstrings than in the videos you posted. I would only begin the press when the back of my bum started to lift from the back pad, that's if I were ever to do it but like I said I never do I only squat!


----------

